# Borderlands Installationsfehler



## l-company (17. Januar 2010)

Moin zusammen.

 Ich hab ein Problem mit Borderlands, genauer gesagt mit dessen Installation. Ich lege die DVD ein und starte das Setup. Nun kommt aber bevor ich irgendetwas einstellen kann eine Fehlermeldung:

 "Vorzeitiges Installationsende aufgrund eines Fehlers."

 Mein System sieht wie folgt aus:
 AMD Athlon X2 6000+
 4 GB Ram
 Vista Business
 Geforce 9600GT 
 NForce4-SLI-M2N4-Mainboard

 Ich habe die Weiten des Netzes bereits durchforstet, aber noch keine gescheite Lösung gefunden und setze nun meine letzte Hoffnung auf euch.   

 Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2010)

evlt. stört nur dein virenscanner oder so?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. Januar 2010)

Service Pack 2 für Vista installiert?


----------



## l-company (19. Januar 2010)

habs mit deaktiviertem virenscanner probiert und das service pack 2 ist auch drauf, weiterhin fehlanzeige :/


----------



## Mothman (19. Januar 2010)

Hier der allerletzte Beitrag hat wohl einen Lösung (die aber kompliziert klingt). Allerdings geht es da um ein anderes Spiel...aber wohl eine gleichlautende Fehlermeldung. Also keine Ahnung, ob dir das hilft, oder ob du den Beitrag nicht schonselbst ergoogelt hast.^^


----------



## l-company (19. Januar 2010)

danke Mothman, der zweite lösungsvorschlag hat funktioniert. ^^

 hab selber nur nach diesem problem im zusammenhang mit borderlands gesucht und da hab ich halt nix gescheites zu gefunden, aber nun hat sich das erledigt


----------

